# P290 - First Real Shooting Session - wordy



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I'll describe my mag issues in another thread. SD ammo in the gun. I raided the gun safe for leftover 9mm stuff, and off I went.
A nice day, and out to my favorite Nat'l Forest place. Real 4WD only. 

I have decided to use the Desantis N58 "belt pouch" on the weak side for my main carry instead of the IWB holster. It's fairly small,
8" long by 6" high by 1.5" thick. Two wide loops hold it on your belt the long way. The gun with 8-rd mag fits nicely pointed rearward,
slide up, with the grip easy to grasp after you pull the Velco tab. Extra 6-rd mag in the bottom. My cellphone in the outside "patch pocket".
I guess this makes me a "Metrosexual" ? OK, it's not a fanny pack. Or a MAN-PURSE !

It is definitely not a quick cross-draw. It took me 4-5 seconds to put the first shot on target. But, I think the benefits of easy
carry/hiding overcome the slowness. Yeah, I know, if you are always in Condition Orange you should always be prepared.

I stacked three milk crates. I stapled my printed home-made targets to a cardboard box. Cross-hairs with three concentric circles. 
One, two, and three inch radius. So the outer circle is six inch diameter on 8 1/2 x 11 white paper. All done at seven yards.

And I found out I really need to practice more. I will call my shooting "center mass". All was done drawing from the pouch and
shooting as fast as I could get the sights back on target. So, 1 + 8 in the gun, reload the 6 rd mag made 15 shots each "target round".

First the 124 grain BJHP Rem "HD Ultimate Home Defense". in the gun/mag. Ugly results. 10 of 15 on the paper. Ego is deflated. Badly.

Next, left-over 115 FMJ Win White Box. 13 of 15 on the paper, 10 inside the six-inch circle. Then the last seven rds on a water-filled gallon jug.

Then three go-arounds of some 115 FMJ "Independence". 13 of 15, 14 of 15, 13 of 15. I see a pattern. The "off-paper" rounds are 1-2" below.
Last five of the 50 killed another water jug. I have NO idea when I got this ammo. Probably some gun show back in my dim and dark past. 

When I bought the gun at Cabela's in March, they had a special on 115 grain FMJ "MFS". It's Hungarian. "Looks" decent quality ?
So, three more go-arounds. 13/15,11/15. 13/15. Misses are "just low" again. Last 5 in the box for another jug. 7 from the next box for my last jug.

I was going to shoot three more "rounds" out of that box, but my hand and trigger finger started to say, "about enough". The rough texture on the
front and back of the grip (and on the mag extension) are good for grasping. And you eventually notice it. I won't use a glove for "CCW practice".

I had one problem. Not really the gun. I slapped the six-round mag in the gun. You have to do it HARD to get it to seat.
I racked the slide, and it didn't go completely forward. The top round was still inside the feed lips, but VERTICAL. I removed
the mag, and pushed the cartridge back down. The feed lips "sprung" back into place, with no evidence of permanent deformation.

This was the third six-round reload. Including the milk jugs, the 6-rounder was slapped hard to reload seven more times with no problem.

The gun was good. No problems with four different ammo brands. 144 rounds total. 120 rounds for the paper targets, 24 blowing up milk jugs.
I guess "my spring" is good to go. No failures to fire or the "hammer problems" and light strikes that have been reported. All my primer strikes looked good.
It's just been promoted to my carry gun. 1+8 plus another 6-rd mag. What is not to like compared to my S&W 642 Airweight Centennial 5-rd snubby ?

Did I say I need more practice ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the report. I'm still waiting to see the little SIG.

Lateck,


----------

